# just wondering



## sidestander (May 31, 2011)

hi, im new to all this but was wondering if anyone from or around batavia ny 14020 is interested in breeding with my female pup, i know shes still to young to breed but i deff want to breed her, she is registered has papers, and came from a good line of blood, she is only 12 weeks old saturday. i will post a pic soon of her. she is tan and black.. if anyone is interested let me know.. she is a mellow pup. so far


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

sidestander said:


> hi, im new to all this but was wondering if anyone from or around batavia ny 14020 is interested in breeding with my female pup, i know shes still to young to breed but i deff want to breed her, she is registered has papers, and came from a good line of blood, she is only 12 weeks old saturday. i will post a pic soon of her. she is tan and black.. if anyone is interested let me know.. she is a mellow pup. so far


This is just a bad dream...you will wake up (maybe sober), and not be a ****. Or maybe you will be...who knows...........ROFLMAO!!!:laugh:


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

What are you calling "good blood"? Can you also post her pedigree?


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Can this thread be deleted? :rofl:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dislike :thumbsdown:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

sidestander said:


> hi, im new to all this but was wondering if anyone from or around batavia ny 14020 is interested in breeding with my female pup, i know shes still to young to breed but i deff want to breed her, she is registered has papers, and came from a good line of blood, she is only 12 weeks old saturday. i will post a pic soon of her. she is tan and black.. if anyone is interested let me know.. she is a mellow pup. so far


Hi and welcome to the board. 

You are going to get some less than friendly responses to your post because people are not all that thrilled about people who get a GSD puppy and first thing want to consider breeding her.

You have a lot of time before you are there anyway. Your pup has to grow up a whole lot before you can determine whether her structure and temperament are sufficient to be bred and pass on those traits. And she needs to grow up even more before you will know what to look for in a good stud dog. 

In the mean time:

1. Play with and love and train and bond with the puppy. 

2. Read and learn all you can about the breed and breeding.

3. Join a breed club and a training club and get to know lots of people. 

4. Study pedigrees and become an expert on the dogs in your girls pedigree, go beyond their color and their lines. Learn about what they produce, what their strengths and weaknesses are. 

5. You might want to do prelims on hips and elbows around a year. 

Byt the time she is two, you might have some good people that can help you to make good decisions for your girl. You will probably have her titled, maybe a couple of titles on her. And you should have a start on becoming the expert on things like training, nutrition, health concerns for GSDs, responsible dog ownership, etc -- all of which are necessary in order for breeders to support their buyers and to pick good people to provide homes for their puppy.

I am a little bit of a heretic around here because I think a person SHOULD buy a puppy with the thought of breeding at the time of purchase -- they can make a much better overall decision on who to buy from and what lines. I think that is much better than, "my dog is eleven months old and going into heat, how can I find a stud" or even, "my girl is two and passed her OFA's, she is just gorgeous and sweet, how do I go about finding a her a mate?" I think if you are in this for real, you need to be thinking about it now, and have a plan. 

Most of the people will tell you to leave breeding to the experts. But the experts will all die out if new people do not get on the road to becoming the experts. Still, if you are not willing or able to go about this for the right reasons and the right way, it will be better for everyone involved to give the idea up and simply train and enjoy your pet.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Please do not breed your dog, there are already way too many animals dying in shelters everyday because people "wanted a puppy from their dog" or they wanted her to have just one litter or they wanted to make a quick buck or their unaltered animal got out and bred with another dog or strays that keep reproducing. So please go take a look at your local animal shelter, more than half of those dogs in there will not be making it back out. 

If more people were responsible then we wouldn't have so many animals dying every single day in shelters. 

Breeding should be left to reputable Breeders, people that are looking to better the breed, people looking to breed healthier GSD's and GSD's that have great temperment and the ability to preform any task that their owner gives to them. Reputable breeders title, health test, temperment test and choose the best of the best to breed.

You have to look at the big picture, if you bring 10 puppies into the world when you breed your GSD and 2 of those puppies get bred and they have 10 puppies and 2 of those puppies get bred and they have 10 puppies each, in a matter of about 5-10 years *YOU* brought 50 more puppies into this world when there are already puppies dying in shelters everyday because there are not enough homes for them all.

Your puppies will have puppies, and those puppies will have puppies........ the cycle will continue.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

selzer said:


> Hi and welcome to the board.
> 
> You are going to get some less than friendly responses to your post because people are not all that thrilled about people who get a GSD puppy and first thing want to consider breeding her.
> 
> ...


Very well said!!! :toasting:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

A mellow pup? That's too bad she's not "typey" for a GSD - and that is important. I have a mellow GSD that I love very much, but she's not the real deal according to the breed standard. It would be like a Border Collie who wanted to sleep all day, or a Terrier that was afraid of mice. 

I'd like to invite you to join Big Dogs Big Hearts Rescue Buffalo NY Rochester NY at any of our meet/greets or events. Just let me know!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I wonder if I had started looking for a husband for my daughter when she was 12 weeks old if she would have been married already and I'd have grand children. Maybe that is what I did wrong.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Lilie said:


> I wonder if I had started looking for a husband for my daughter when she was 12 weeks old if she would have been married already and I'd have grand children. Maybe that is what I did wrong.


:rofl:


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> :rofl:


:thumbup:


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Now there is a partner for slefferd, the other new breeder to be. 12 weeks and lets do some breeding!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

ENOUGH. Attacking the OP will accomplish nothing except scare them away from the board. If you want to prevent unwanted breedings then educate, educate, educate even when it feels like you are always banging your head against a wall. 

ADMIN Lisa

******


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I actually started thinking about who I would breed Deja to before she was conceived. Breeders should always be looking ahead. Have I picked a male, no, of course not, but I have been looking at young prospects ever since.

Personally I don't think people that are interested in breeding "need to start somewhere" as I often read/hear. If someone wants to breed then they need to spend time educating themselves about the breed, learn to understand what the breed is meant to be and THEN and only THEN should they consider buying a prospect that may turn out to be their foundation. Start out with the best you can obtain and go from there. Far better than starting with what ever and hoping for the best.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

First things first,

If you want to breed your female, I would first start off with the basics. 

One. I would have a professional evaluate her pedigree. Not trying to offend you, but most people do believe their dog has wonderful lines, when in fact they don't really know what they mean. Just cause a dog has papers, does not means it has wonderful/ good lines. Posting her pedigree here could be a start. There are many well versed people on this board that can assist you on the pedigree and what you have. 

Second. Health cleareances should be done to ensure ultimate health. OFA hip and elbow evaulations are just basics and are done at the age of two, when your dog is fully developed. Other health screenings should also be taken into considereation as well. You don't want to be responsible for passing along unwanted defects. 

Three. Titles. Ask yourself, what makes your dog worth breeding? Does she have any titles? If she does not, maybe you should work to attaining some. The german shepherd is a working breed. By attaining titles, you are proving that your shepherd lives up to the standard. If she does not, then she is simply a pet. 

Four (and the MOST IMPORTANT). I would wait looking for a suitor till she is around two years of age. One year is not old enough. You need to wait for your female to be fully developed structurally and mentally. Breeding your female younger than this can result in a difficult pregnancy, an uninterested mother, or worst yet death. Please wait to breed her. 

Stick around this fourm. I understand you are a newbie, but ,trust me, there is a lot more you need to learn, in order to become a responsbile breeder. These are just the basics, I have just mentioned. 

And please, next time, don't advertise your dog here for breeding purposes, that goes against the forum's rules. 

Good luck.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

RogueRed26 said:


> First things first,
> 
> If you want to breed your female, I would first start off with the basics.
> 
> ...


 
:thumbup:


----------

